# The Taurus Raging Bull 454 Casull WILL put'em down!



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats right,,I killed my first hogs this afternoon with my Taurus Raging Bull 454 Casull.
They came into the feeder at about 6:55,,,just the two of them. 
The shot was about 25-30 yards. One was hit in the neck, and the other in the head. They were about 125lbs each. (Both males)

After I shot the first one, the second one just turned around and looked at him,,,BAM, he went down to. Neither one of them took one step!










Dam I like a good hog hunt with a big pistol! That was fun!


----------

